# FlowerHorn food



## JakeSmith (Oct 26, 2013)

Hey guys,
Can I feed my flower with vegetables? 
If I can, what should be good for him?


----------



## Phaisius (Feb 10, 2014)

Yeah you can feed them vegetables just cut them to size so they can eat them, most basic vegetables they will take, peas, carrot, potato, corn and so on


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

I would just keep the fish on a good quality pellet and frozen diet. I've never fed my fish land vegetables. I don't believe in it.


----------

